# Alone in the universe?



## Creativitron (Apr 30, 2015)

Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"

Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?

I'm so lonely, It's like I have friends but I don't. Knowledge > human

I'm here, alone


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just had a sudden urge to ask the mods to lock this thread so that nobody could join you :laughing:


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...


You have emotions, like every one, but you don't feel them. You've buried them. You're protecting yourself from them (alway afraid of what we don't know, isn't it?). I did that for long, until my 30's almost. One day you'll have to face them, and good luck. It will be you fire baptism, like a tempest of fire. Just because you're not experienced to manage it.

Edit: And we are all alone in the universe. You can die sure of it, or die trying to prove yourself you're wrong. Choose your side.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...


Yep, find a purpose and bury yourself in it. Travelling really opened my mind. I can promise the world you are used to only exists where you live. This is really life changing. Can someone tell me why people in the third world who shit in a hole are so happy and we're all miserable? 

I think that's my new sig.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

RantnRave said:


> Yep, find a purpose and bury yourself in it. Travelling really opened my mind. I can promise the world you are used to only exists where you live. This is really life changing. *Can someone tell me why people in the third world who shit in a hole are so happy and we're all miserable? *
> 
> I think that's my new sig.


Happiness of naives, nor simple-minded. I don't want their happiness. It's more a blindness.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

RantnRave said:


> Can someone tell me why people in the third world who shit in a hole are so happy and we're all miserable?


Materialism creates an exponentially growing vacuum that it cannot possibly fill, not until the system ceases to exist.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

That's why the Internet (and, by extension, Personality Cafe) was made .


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication. One day you will change into someone who has a purpose that is simple and delightful, not extravagant and worrying.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...












lol, that's what your post reminded me of. Try to meet new/more people, takes time, but as you meet more people you get to know people who you feel more comfortable being yourself, who are similar in ways etc...takes time, but as you go through life you gradually realize there are people who share a lot more with you than there seem to be.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

I seriously question the validity of the ENTP lol...

However emotions are just anatomical vibrations from neurological flow being offset 
by access based programming "environment" throughout 
your access based programming " anatomy" 
so all you have to do is realize , observe and move through your environment 
and anatomy to find a access point to your emotion 
then offset it too whatever you like : ).

Remember your job is towards emphasizing the consistent access offset .


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

You seem to have plagiarized the title of my 2019 novel in your thread. It was called "Alone in the Universe" until now. 

Does anyone have alternative suggestions for it? I strive for originality in my creative work. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Posh Eagle said:


> You seem to have plagiarized the title of my 2019 novel in your thread. It was called "Alone in the Universe" until now.
> 
> Does anyone have alternative suggestions for it? I strive for originality in my creative work.
> 
> -Posh Eagle


 alone In The universe?


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> alone In The universe?


As a future INTJ I value correct capitalization. Thus I have to reject your suggestion with the deepest regret.

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

@Posh Eagle As a future NT, you must value correct sarcasm. Thus I have to reject your rejection with the shallowest regret.

- Not Posh Eagle


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> @Posh Eagle As a future NT, you must value correct sarcasm. Thus I have to reject your rejection with the shallowest regret.
> 
> - Not Posh Eagle


Now that you mentioned, I deeply regret informing you that my rejection of your suggestion was a tad bit sarcastic. 

-The One and Original Posh Eagle


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...


nope welcome to planet NT
I drive my family and friends insane
even though i tried explaining to them why i am not like them it fell on deaf ears
get used to it, it only gets worse


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...


And in the ENTP forum, can't you find any kindred spirits there? I know what you mean, I often feel lonely as well. Like no one gets me. Like I'm a freak. Like I don't function the way I should, the way society needs me to. But you should browse PerC for a while, and you'll notice that you're _not_ alone at all. I've seen more posts by people who feel they _don't_ fit in than by people who feel they do.

You need to find your own way. If you think other people act like idiots, that's fine. What makes _you_ happy?
If you feel like a robot, it's obviously something that bothers you. What can you do about it, to fit in more? How can you _feel_ more, like others around you do? Maybe you can ask someone you trust? How does that person get in touch with his emotions? How does he handle negative feelings, which aren't always pleasant?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...


Then perhaps it is your responsibility to set off and find a way in life to relate and connect to everyone else.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> Entp here. No one understands me and no one managed to do that. I can't feel emotions as half as normal people do. I don't know why they dance, why are they so happy with being an idiot and just seems to don't care. I'm bored of everyone, they are so "simple?"
> 
> Even my family don't understand me. They all have things they call "emotions". Am i a robot in a society of these people?
> 
> ...


Considering the fact that I resonate very much with this post, I'd say you actually _aren't_ alone. :wink:


----------

